# Config_blk_dev_piix [RESOLVED]

## shazam75

Hi All

Where in menu config can i find this key to set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX

I want to enable DMA support for my HDD but I need to enable this via CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX.

Thanks!

----------

## Desintegr

Please use menuconfig search engine :

 *Quote:*   

> Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y>
> 
> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.
> 
> Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable

 

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: BLK_DEV_PIIX [=n]
> 
> Prompt: Intel PIIXn chipsets support
> 
>   Defined at drivers/ide/Kconfig:639
> ...

 

----------

## shazam75

ok thanks for your answer - however I have a VIA82CXX chip and i have enabled that but still cannot get DMA enabled.

I get the following message:

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

----------

## Desintegr

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is only for Intel PIIXn chipsets ! You need CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX for Via chipsets.

But instead of using old IDE drivers, you should try new ones (Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers).

----------

## shazam75

Hi

I try that:

cat .config | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

But still no luck 

hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Desintegr

Do you recompile, install the new kernel, then reboot after modifying the configuration ?

Paste the results of dmesg, lspci, hdparm -I /dev/sda.

----------

## shazam75

Hi

Yes I recompiled, copied the bzImage file across renaming it, ran lilo, and rebooted:

hdparm -I /dev/sda.

/dev/sda.: No such file or directory

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 (root@archimedes) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Mon Mar 24 18:11:38 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000000f00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000f00000 - 0000000001000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000001000000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5450

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261872) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261872

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261872

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 253 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32243 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F91D0, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)

ACPI: RSDT 3FEF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FEF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 3FEF3180, 4CD3 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3FEF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3FEF7EC0, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:bed00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 259827

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentooSENSORS ro root=303

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2000.008 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1030896k/1047488k available (3243k kernel code, 14980k reserved, 1632k data, 260k init, 129984k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05cb000 - 0xc060c000   ( 260 kB)

      .data : 0xc042ac8f - 0xc05c2f8c   (1632 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc042ac8f   (3243 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009262)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 18k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 663 Objects with 57 Devices 176 Methods 37 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4004.63 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb7f0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 5 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:........................................................................

Initialized 25/37 Regions 18/18 Fields 17/17 Buffers 12/22 Packages (672 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 61 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23), disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xcc400-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-efffffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (30 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:0b.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:0b.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf880e000, 00:30:18:a6:0a:ae, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST3320620A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: unknown partition table

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e100 ctl 0x0001e202 bmdma 0x0001e500 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e300 ctl 0x0001e402 bmdma 0x0001e508 irq 17

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xf8001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e900

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ea00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 18, io base 0x0000eb00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.05  Tue Jan 22 19:36:58 PST 2008

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2064344k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2064344k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

lspic

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500] (rev a3)

```

----------

## Desintegr

 *shazam75 wrote:*   

> hdparm -I /dev/sda.
> 
> /dev/sda.: No such file or directory

 

Please have a little common sense, I wanted hda...

Did you compile Via IDE chipset support builted-in the kernel or as a module ?

Please paste the result of zgrep BLK /proc/config.gz

----------

## shazam75

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380011A

        Serial Number:      3JVD826G

        Firmware Revision:  8.01

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

                Time Limited Commands (TLC) feature set

                Command Completion Time Limit (CCTL)

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by CSEL

Checksum: correct

I builtit in - not as a module

The grep command returns nothing

grep BLK /proc/config.gz

----------

## Desintegr

zgrep not grep...

----------

## shazam75

zgrep BLK /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

----------

## Desintegr

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

 

Please reconfigure, rebuild and reinstall your kernel...

----------

## shazam75

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set 
> 
> Please reconfigure, rebuild and reinstall your kernel...

 

I have done this so many times but it still does not work!!! what i do is make menuconfig, save,compile, copy the file across, lilo, reboot and same problem!

what else should i do ??

----------

## Desintegr

Please read the Gentoo Linux Kernel Upgrade Guide, Configuring Kernel and Configuring the Bootloader.

----------

## shazam75

OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I FOUND the problem!!

ll /boot/linux-2.6.23*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root cdrom 2648600 Mar 24 18:45 /boot/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

-rw-r--r-- 1 root cdrom 2639992 Apr 18 20:22 /boot/linux-2.6.23.gentoo.r9

I have a . where a - should be!!!

I will reboot now!!

Thanks so much for your help!!!!!!!!!

----------

## shazam75

thanks for your help Des!! that worked!

----------

